# Front derailleur pinch bolt frayed cable



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I picked up my new Super Six EVO Ultegra 6800. Rides awesome. Everything looks great. However, I noticed the FD cable through the pinch bolt is definitely frayed. Its basically flat, not rounded through that section. The RD cable is perfect through the pinch bolt. It seems to shift just fine (although one 20 mile ride so far). Should I inform the shop? It seems fine for now, but wondering if eventually it will snap. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

So the cable is actually frayed or it is just flattened out? Flattened out is normal. If the cable is frayed, as in has broken wires within the cable I am surprised you would need to ask on the interwebz what to do, take it back to the shop where you purchased it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It should be flat. If it's not flat, it's probably not tight enough.

If the wires are broken, then it's not ok. Arrow on right ok. Arrow on the left not ok.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmmm, flattened out? That may be what it is. I said squashed...thinking that is flattened out. I would have to check if the cables are broken, I believe a few strands are sticking out. But I did look at a ton of pics online and none were "flattened". I own 4 other bikes and none have that "flattened" look. But if memory serves me, the cable is flattened and kinda spread apart...squished. My experience that isn't normal...not in the pinch bolt anyway.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Its definitely worse than that. Its literally "pancake" flat and the wires are kinda split apart a bit



tlg said:


> It should be flat. If it's not flat, it's probably not tight enough.
> 
> If the wires are broken, then it's not ok. Arrow on right ok. Arrow on the left not ok.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

If you don't see any broken strands under or at the incoming side of the bolt, just leave it. Taking the cable out from under the bolt, inspecting it and putting it back will make things worse. Might even break a strand that was OK before. If it continues to bug you, junk the cable and put in a new one.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

kps88 said:


> Hmmm, flattened out? That may be what it is. I said squashed...thinking that is flattened out. I would have to check if the cables are broken, I believe a few strands are sticking out. But I did look at a ton of pics online and none were "flattened". I own 4 other bikes and none have that "flattened" look. But if memory serves me, the cable is flattened and kinda spread apart...squished. My experience that isn't normal...not in the pinch bolt anyway.





kps88 said:


> Its definitely worse than that. Its literally "pancake" flat and the wires are kinda split apart a bit


All my bikes, road, mtb, v-brakes, caliper brakes, front derailleurs, rear derailleurs all have squished, squashed, flat, pancake flat, or whatever you want to call it cables. Flattened and spread apart is not a problem. Broken wires are.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I could take a picture and post. But I don't know how to do that. I don't have an online flickr or whatever. I don't necessarily trust my lbs for everything. So want to be sure what should be done before I deal with them.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

OK, its probably fine. But I still want to post a picture. Anyone know an easy way? 



tlg said:


> All my bikes, road, mtb, v-brakes, caliper brakes, front derailleurs, rear derailleurs all have squished, squashed, flat, pancake flat, or whatever you want to call it cables. Flattened and spread apart is not a problem. Broken wires are.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

That's the thing, I think I do have strands that stick out, spread apart. When I say squished..its squished. I don't touch my bike other than cleaning and basic maintenance. I let lbs handle things like that...I break stuff.



wim said:


> If you don't see any broken strands under or at the incoming side of the bolt, just leave it. Taking the cable out from under the bolt, inspecting it and putting it back will make things worse. Might even break a strand that was OK before. If it continues to bug you, junk the cable and put in a new one.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I signed up for Photo bucket account. Will post a pic later today.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

kps88 said:


> OK, its probably fine. But I still want to post a picture. Anyone know an easy way?


You can upload directly on this site.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Geat. Will do later. Thanks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kps88 said:


> I could take a picture and post. But I don't know how to do that. I don't have an online flickr or whatever. I don't necessarily trust my lbs for everything. So want to be sure what should be done before I deal with them.


Jesus...just take a photo. Save it to your desktop. Click on the 'picture' icon that @tig circled. Pick 'from computer'. Find the photo on your desktop...double click on it. Done.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Why would Jesus have a front derailleur?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

goodboyr said:


> Why would Jesus have a front derailleur?


Had to laugh at that one!


----------



## Rburr (Feb 25, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> Jesus...just take a photo. Save it to your desktop. Click on the 'picture' icon that @tig circled. Pick 'from computer'. Find the photo on your desktop...double click on it. Done.


You are assuming that he know the "take a picture and save it to your desktop" part. That is the harder part of the procedure depending upon what he is using to get the shot.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

View attachment 294227


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Picture clearly shows it is frayed under the pinch bolt. You can see through it above and below the bolt (cables strings are pretty spread out). That can't be normal. Also, I checked all four other bikes I own (MTB) and none are pinched/flattened at all. The drivetrains work flawlessly as well.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

kps88 said:


> View attachment 294227


"Invalid attachment"...


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I used photobucket. Was a lot easier than I thought. I post on forums, but not pics so I didn't know how. Pretty simple.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

You were right about being concerned. That cable's had it, so get a new one put in. Just curious - - what kind of tire is this?


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Conti GPS 4000s 25 mm. Plenty of space on seat stay/chain stay. I figured it didn't look right. Now my concern is if they try to put a shyte cable in instead of the new polymer coated ones the new shimano cables wires are supposed to come with. 



wim said:


> You were right about being concerned. That cable's had it, so get a new one put in. Just curious - - what kind of tire is this?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Not sure Shimano sells cables without coating, so just insist on a Shimano cable. It's a wear item anyway and should be replaced periodically.

Usually, bikes come from the warehouse with the front derailleur cable already attached. So it's most likely a factory screw-up that wasn't caught by the shop's mechanic. Whatever, they need to fix this for free.

Thanks for the tire identification.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

The new Ultegra 6800 and DA 9000 come with a new polymer coating, so I will insist on that. I had them install a chain catcher...so who knows what happened.



wim said:


> Not sure Shimano sells cables without coating, so just insist on a Shimano cable. It's a wear item anyway and should be replaced periodically.
> 
> Usually, bikes come from the warehouse with the front derailleur cable already attached. So it's most likely a factory screw-up that wasn't caught by the shop's mechanic. Whatever, they need to fix this for free.
> 
> Thanks for the tire identification.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

kps88 said:


> The new Ultegra 6800 and DA 9000 come with a new polymer coating, so I will insist on that. I had them install a chain catcher...so who knows what happened.


Yes, it's possible they did take the cable off and put it back on. Sometimes we get bikes in the shop on which the front derailleur placement and adjustment is so bad that we have to start over. To do that properly, you have to take the cable off. Not sure why you'd take to cable off to install a catcher, but I suppose that's possible as well.

Small point: bike wouldn't have left our shop with only one (and a wimpy one at that!) crimp in the cable end cap and the end cap touching the frame.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

wim said:


> Not sure Shimano sells cables without coating, so just insist on a Shimano cable. It's a wear item anyway and should be replaced periodically.
> 
> Usually, bikes come from the warehouse with the front derailleur cable already attached. So it's most likely a factory screw-up that wasn't caught by the shop's mechanic. Whatever, they need to fix this for free.
> 
> Thanks for the tire identification.


Yeah, I agree...that cable is pretty frayed. I wouldn't really be worried about the coated cable, I can't stand the damn things. It doesn't take long before that coating starts to come off and that will mess up your shifting as fast as anything. I am a big fan of the SRAM Pit Stop 1.1mm cables. Smooth, no coating to peel off. Just make sure they don't smash/fray the new one. It's not that hard. 
The cable was 'attached' out of the box, but it will always...every time... have to be loosened up and pulled through the anchor bolt at the very least once. I usually have to undo it and pull it tighter twice when setting up a new bike.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Does that bike have a barrel adjuster for the front derailleur?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

If it were my bike, I'd probably just see if I could rewind the cable since it doesn't appear that the individual wires are broken. But if you don't do your own bike servicing, your shop ought to replace it.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

kps88 said:


> I used photobucket. Was a lot easier than I thought. I post on forums, but not pics so I didn't know how. Pretty simple.


Yeah, it's pretty easy once you actually do it for the 1st time  Don't worry, not everyone is good with computers


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

Is this thread really about a frayed cable and whether the bike should be taken to a 'shop' to inspect/replace the cable?
Really?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

cmdrpiffle said:


> Is this thread really about a frayed cable and whether the bike should be taken to a 'shop' to inspect/replace the cable?
> Really?


Why not? Used to ride and race with a talented and very strong rider who couldn't even fix a flat. He simply wasn't interested in fixing anything. He also was smart enough to realize that he would just screw things up. Professional musician he was, so perhaps saving his fingers and energy for his music played a part as well.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I thought that as well. I'm calling them shortly. 



wim said:


> Yes, it's possible they did take the cable off and put it back on. Sometimes we get bikes in the shop on which the front derailleur placement and adjustment is so bad that we have to start over. To do that properly, you have to take the cable off. Not sure why you'd take to cable off to install a catcher, but I suppose that's possible as well.
> 
> Small point: bike wouldn't have left our shop with only one (and a wimpy one at that!) crimp in the cable end cap and the end cap touching the frame.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not well versed on bike wrenching/mechanics. It looked bad, so I wanted to confirm. I figured in case the lbs tried to tell me its fine. Pretty logical.



cmdrpiffle said:


> Is this thread really about a frayed cable and whether the bike should be taken to a 'shop' to inspect/replace the cable?
> Really?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

cmdrpiffle said:


> Is this thread really about a frayed cable and whether the bike should be taken to a 'shop' to inspect/replace the cable?
> Really?


Indeed it is...


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

They are ordering a new set of cables (didn't have the newer cables that come stock with derailleurs). I want both the same. When I eventually switch them out, I will look for something better. I sent them pics, didn't want to have to take in bike when picture clearly shows an issue. No problems from them....


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't trust any lbs in my area. I don't know much about this stuff. I started road biking last year. I have MTB for years, but never had a single isdueywith any MTB I had. Road bikes are more finnecky I guess. Because I had some small issues with my first bike and now this one. Small issues, but still. I like to be educated about things and know going to lbs what should be done. Again, I may know about history more than you and you know bikes more than me. It never hurts to get back up.



davcruz said:


> Indeed it is...


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the pinch bolt looks like it is damaged from over tightening or poor wrench work? that could have something to do with the condition of the cable. I would find a new bike shop, and have them fix that bolt.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

202cycle said:


> Anyone else notice that the pinch bolt looks like it is damaged from over tightening or poor wrench work? that could have something to do with the condition of the cable. I would find a new bike shop, and have them fix that bolt.


Looks fine to me. 








View attachment 294246


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Bolt is fine. I did check it and its not stripped. 



202cycle said:


> Anyone else notice that the pinch bolt looks like it is damaged from over tightening or poor wrench work? that could have something to do with the condition of the cable. I would find a new bike shop, and have them fix that bolt.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Wll...I figured. Just basing it on picture the wrench doesn't think it bad and could be ridden. But he wants me to bring it in. Now, get this...cables are a wear item. So they may not be warrantied. 20 miles. Give me a break. I told him the picture (blown up) clearly shows its in bad shape. I may have to pay for the new ultegra polymer cable. Once they take a look and remove it there is no way they can say its fine and my responsibility.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

kps88 said:


> I want both the same. When I eventually switch them out, I will look for something better.


Well, don't overthink this. They're just cables, and even the premium ones will eventually have to be changed out. The best thing you can do to retain your bike's smooth shifting is to put cables and housings on a regular replacement schedule rather than buy fancy stuff.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

kps88 said:


> Wll...I figured. Just basing it on picture the wrench doesn't think it bad and could be ridden. But he wants me to bring it in. Now, get this...cables are a wear item. So they may not be warrantied. 20 miles. Give me a break. I told him the picture (blown up) clearly shows its in bad shape. I may have to pay for the new ultegra polymer cable. Once they take a look and remove it there is no way they can say its fine and my responsibility.


FWIW, I wouldn't think twice about riding with a derailleur cable like that. Brake cable on the other hand, no way. 

However, the bike is new with 20mi. That's not a wear issue. That's a workmanship issue. And crappy workmanship at that. If they won't take care of it at their cost, they'd never see a dime from me again.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

one of the things I read quite often was the new cables were better than previous ones. how much of that is true?? I dont know. However, as tlg stated, it has 20 miles. I will have these new cables put on. if they refuse to take care of it (he claims he wouldcall Cannondale) then I will just no longer frequent them.



wim said:


> Well, don't overthink this. They're just cables, and even the premium ones will eventually have to be changed out. The best thing you can do to retain your bike's smooth shifting is to put cables and housings on a regular replacement schedule rather than buy fancy stuff.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I did tell him it shifted fine, but as you said...it is not acceptable for anew bike that I didnt mess with and rode 20miles. adjustments shouldbe made periodically, so I dont wantto have to think about this messy cable every time I ride or what will happen if they mess with it for whatever reason and it snaps..then its on me.



tlg said:


> FWIW, I wouldn't think twice about riding with a derailleur cable like that. Brake cable on the other hand, no way.
> 
> However, the bike is new with 20mi. That's not a wear issue. That's a workmanship issue. And crappy workmanship at that. If they won't take care of it at their cost, they'd never see a dime from me again.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

to those that questioned why I started this thread. NOW YOU KNOW.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

also, anyone know where I can get these cables? Ifit comes down to it, I would never buy it off them. I cant seem to find these cables for 6800 derailleurs.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

kps88 said:


> one of the things I read quite often was the new cables were better than previous ones.


I dunno, call me suspicious. What often happens is people replace old standard-quality cables with new high-priced ones and marvel at the improvement. They fail to realize that new standard-quality cables would have given them the same improvement.

There are fancy cable sets (housing plus cable) that do seem to improve shifting to some degree. To me, it's never been enough to warrant the sometimes crazy cost. Others are impressed.

9,999 posts. Time to give it a rest.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Just looking at picture again, it occurred to me that they could have been trying the two different anchor positions that are available with 6800 and 9000 FD's. If they don't use the special tool that shimano provides (and in my experience that's what usually happens at these LBS's), then they could be moving and reattaching the cable until they could get the FD working ok. So, a question to ask them when they redo this, is whether they are using the tool to select the correct attachment config.

Of course this entire discussion is a good example of what many of us have gone through with LBS mechanics and exactly why we do all of our own work. I know its been stated you are not mechanically inclined, but developing wrenching skills is not tough, very satisfying and puts you in total control.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I found one. $20 atArt's Cyclery. Cmon..give me your 10,000th post. it would be an honor.



wim said:


> I dunno, call me suspicious. What often happens is people replace old standard-quality cables with new high-priced ones and marvel at the improvement. They fail to realize that new standard-quality cables would have given them the same improvement.
> 
> There are fancy cable sets (housing plus cable) that do seem to improve shifting to some degree. To me, it's never been enough to warrant the sometimes crazy cost. Others are impressed.
> 
> 9,999 posts. Time to give it a rest.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd asked earlier if the bike has a barrel adjuster for the front derailleur, I didn't get an answer, so I looked around, and it appears that Cannondales don't have barrel adjusters on the frame. If your frame doesn't have them, that is the problem. It is much more difficult to set up a front derailleur cable if there isn't a barrel adjuster, because without one, you have to loosen the pinch bolt and move the cable, instead of just spinning the tumbler.

I would never buy a frame without barrel adjusters for that reason, and you lose the ability to fine tune the cable tension while riding the bike.

A bit of it is on the mechanic, but most of the problem is on the sh!t design to not have barrel adjusters on the frame. 

If your frame does have barrel adjusters on it, never mind.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

```

```
Rode it 5 miles doing hill repeats near my home. Guess what...the cable end has moved. If you look at picture, the end piece is up against the cost tube...not anymore. Its far off. It has moved outward my a couple inches. Just from riding 5 miles. Its definitely coming loose.



tlg said:


> FWIW, I wouldn't think twice about riding with a derailleur cable like that. Brake cable on the other hand, no way.
> 
> However, the bike is new with 20mi. That's not a wear issue. That's a workmanship issue. And crappy workmanship at that. If they won't take care of it at their cost, they'd never see a dime from me again.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to check. I'm not really good at wrenching, but going by the great many reviews on 6800 ultegra and FD shifting, I am not really concerned. I doubt this is an issue. I'm guessing a factory person or the lbs wrench messed up. It happens. My issue is they already tried to give me the runaround. I will have them remove the crap cable someone screwed up. If they try to not cover me for new polymer cables designed specifically for 9000/6800, then I will take my cable and contact a cannondale rep myself. I expect to be treated fairly. If not, I take care of business and don't care what the lbs thinks.



twinkles said:


> I'd asked earlier if the bike has a barrel adjuster for the front derailleur, I didn't get an answer, so I looked around, and it appears that Cannondales don't have barrel adjusters on the frame. If your frame doesn't have them, that is the problem. It is much more difficult to set up a front derailleur cable if there isn't a barrel adjuster, because without one, you have to loosen the pinch bolt and move the cable, instead of just spinning the tumbler.
> 
> I would never buy a frame without barrel adjusters for that reason, and you lose the ability to fine tune the cable tension while riding the bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

instead of chasing down a rep, your time would be a lot better spent watching a few youtube videos on basic bike maintenance. I'm always surprised at how many people go to such lengths over things like a cable change. Eventually even properly installed ones will need to be changed and you'll waste money on having a shop over-charge you for it (the bread and butter of most shops is 'tune ups'' that cost $100).


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I wouldn't even dare to try that kind of maintenance. I do very basic stuff, I don't want to make things worse. I have tried to "adjust" things and I literally an idiot when it comes to this stuff.

Its about principles. They or cannondale messed up the cable. I don't pay for other's mistakes that don't own up to it, no matter the cost. Its a simple and cheap fix. Its not on me. I own up to my mistakes and I expect others to also. Especially on a $4, 000 bike (with upgrades all purchased from shop).


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Your goal is admirable, but many of us have experienced the frustration of this type of problem on even more expensive bikes. I wish you luck on this and hope you are successful, but be ready to be disappointed............


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Its just a cable and he was going by a picture. I don't believe he realizes how bad it is. He wants to see it in person. If they try to charge me, I will take said cable and contact the other manager (there are three shops). The other guy seems easier to deal with. I will show him the cable. If that doesn't work, I contact cannondale and get a hold of the regional rep and file a complaint. Then I never buy a thing again from them. The cable is $20 and there are other shops. It won't cost much to have one cable replaced. I doubt it will come to that point.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got home from the shop. They agreed it needed to be replaced. The newer ultegra cable will arrive April 24 or so.. We decided the cable will hold for a few weeks (hope so) and will replace free of charge. Just gotta hope it stays and doesn't move anymore.


----------

